# 39 Cycleplane



## rigid76 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hey guys I've been out of the hobby for a very long time 25+ yrs, and this baby has just been hanging from hemp ropes in my garage.  Well I'm fired up again, thanks to Darcie and Nick and this forum.  So I cut the ropes today and pulled down my baby.  I had lots of bikes back in the day but downsized and only kept one for myself and one for my wife.  This is mine, a 1939 Schwinn Cycleplane, it's original with lots of patina just how I like them.  Looking forward to going on some rides and meeting some folks here on The Cabe. Time to get busy repacking grease and cleaning decades of dust off!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 20, 2015)

Very nice! Now let's see some action shots!


----------



## larock65 (Jan 20, 2015)

Very cool bike!
Welcome back!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh shes a beauty! Definately needs to be ridden! The cyclone ride Mike mentioned is the 1st sunday of the month. We meet in long beach. Dont be suprised if you dont get much fanfare on the cabe, most here dont like schwinns. I love them! Buy what you like, ride what you buy!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 20, 2015)

That is a beauty. Take some pics once it is all cleaned up. I can just imagine how much that paint shines.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hell, I'd ride her durty


----------



## spoker (Jan 20, 2015)

rigid76 said:


> Hey guys I've been out of the hobby for a very long time 25+ yrs, and this baby has just been hanging from hemp ropes in my garage.  Well I'm fired up again, thanks to Darcie and Nick and this forum.  So I cut the ropes today and pulled down my baby.  I had lots of bikes back in the day but downsized and only kept one for myself and one for my wife.  This is mine, a 1939 Schwinn Cycleplane, it's original with lots of patina just how I like them.  Looking forward to going on some rides and meeting some folks here on The Cabe. Time to get busy repacking grease and cleaning decades of dust off!
> View attachment 192174View attachment 192175View attachment 192176




is that hemp rope the old smokable kind?


----------



## spoker (Jan 20, 2015)

somtimes i think all the old high end bikes are out west,might not even recognize it if it was found up north here,ha ha!! nice bike,3 or 7 speed rear and some high psi tires and down the road ya go!!!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 20, 2015)

No way A.J. You gotta sweat for the hobby!


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 20, 2015)

Great bike and nice patina


----------



## 11Little-Chev (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks for posting this very nice bike, this will help me with my '39 restoration.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 20, 2015)

That is definitely a keeper.  Do you have any pics of your collection that you sold off?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 20, 2015)

HI GUY!
NICE LOOKING BIKE!
IF YOU NEED A KEY FOR THE CYCLE LOCK,
I CAN HELP!
WES PINCHOT
wespinchot@yahoo.com


----------



## spoker (Jan 20, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> No way A.J. You gotta sweat for the hobby!




when i get pulled over by mn finest and am sweating they think ive takin somthing illeagle,HEAVEN FORBID !!!


----------



## rigid76 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks guys glad you like it, I guess it's still in fashion.  I really don't have pics of my by gone bikes, and Wes ,thanks but I have the original key in my Morrow tool box.  My wifes bike is a restored 42 Hawthorne Victory.  Paint was done Keith "Kid" Dean and saddle by Jim Bailey, plating by Fresno Plating.
Please somebody tell me you heard of these people?  I'll take some pics and find the appropriate Thread.


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice Original Paint Bike ...I Like It !!!


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 20, 2015)

Awesome Bike welcome to the Cabe ya gotta do a cyclone ride great peeps and a lot of very nice bikes of all Makes and models !!! Any hep ya need can be found we all share the same passion keeping the old bikes rolling and riding !


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 20, 2015)

I have heard of Kid dean but, never knew what his real name was. 

Nick.


----------



## rigid76 (Jan 21, 2015)

*Shakedown Ride*





Grinning ear to ear!  OK, where's the first ride folks??


----------



## rigid76 (Jan 22, 2015)

*Cruising again*

It's first cruise today after being hung up for 15+ yrs.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm real glad to see you riding this beauty once again. What an incredible original bike. Thanks for posting. Rob.


----------



## tDuctape (Feb 7, 2015)

Classic!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice I bet your very glad you hung on to this bad boy!


----------



## schwinnspastic (Feb 8, 2015)

Very nice , "thanks for the tease" !
Mark


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 9, 2015)

rigid76 said:


> It's first cruise today after being hung up for 15+ yrs.
> View attachment 192575View attachment 192576




Just what I like to see - A great original bicycle out in it's natural environment .... Looks killer 

Thanks everyone for mentioning our CYCLONE COASTER rides here is SoCal which are held the first Sunday each month rain or shine - all events are free & all the details are always posted @ www.cyclonecoaster.com as soon as I have them myself 

Since you are up North - contact Slick here on theCabe who has rides up your way with the group "Rolling Relics" each month in various locations ... He was down @ our ride ride last month & a few of the CYCLONE COASTER family go up to his annual San Francisco ride every July ... 

Welcome back & good to see another one back on the road - Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm going to ride this bike so hard Bob U will have to restore it again!


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 16, 2016)

rigid76 said:


> Thanks guys glad you like it, I guess it's still in fashion.  I really don't have pics of my by gone bikes, and Wes ,thanks but I have the original key in my Morrow tool box.  My wifes bike is a restored 42 Hawthorne Victory.  Paint was done Keith "Kid" Dean and saddle by Jim Bailey, plating by Fresno Plating.
> Please somebody tell me you heard of these people?  I'll take some pics and find the appropriate Thread.



the kid was wonderful! my fave bike painter,other than ted lusher,nobody does/did finer paint! always wondered what came of the kid,and jim bailey! sweet 39!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 17, 2016)

Keith Dean was over my house last year to buy a Ford Banjo rear axle for a Dragula project. He has built tons of custom cars too. He is an excellent painter and car builder. I was very fortunate to hang out with his father Dick Dean, famous car builder. The stories he told of his car building days were priceless.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 17, 2016)

Oh SO nice! Thanks for posting! 

Kid Dean painted my Aerocycle when it belonged to Tony Henkels, and Bailey did the seat. Here are some other names for you from that era; Gertrude, Gary Bang, Leon, Kenny Blackburn, Larry Fator, Doc Gibson, Ed Economy... you're not alone, there are other old timers on the CABE. If you came to So Cal back in those days I'll bet I know (or recognize) you... post a photo of yourself or tell us your name... I'm sure other guys on here remember you too.

Great bike... so happy to hear you pulled her down after all these years... RIDE VINTAGE!! You'll get the most smiles per mile.


----------

